# ***friday pics***



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll get it started this week.

The sun came yesterday for the 1st time in around 10 days, sure was nice to see it. 









Bradford Pear tree is full of blooms.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

My GF's stuuf in the window of Market 25 ABC in Galveston.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Ribeyes for BASF


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm ready for some spring weather. I'm headed back to the hill country next month for some much need R&R. He are a few photos from the hill country and one that I call the Texas Serengeti shot. Also a great shot my wife took of my beloved Texas Flag that hangs on our back porch. Happy Mardi Gras too everyone from the north shore of Lake Pontchartrain. Later Taters

Last Shot = The End :rotfl:


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Treated myself to a new custom EDC knife...I thought it was pretty enough to post.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

They say it's March. I'd hate to see how could it could have gotten were it not for global warming. We had thunder the other night and people up here that's a sign that there will be a frost in mid April.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

"Ground Control to Major Tom!"


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Kid is growing up. 
Pic taken yesterday.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

A little smoke house buldin
little tractor fixin


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*TGIF*

Busy week last week with the kiddos
Went to Houston to have breakfast with my son for the rodeo kick off at his school in River Oaks!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

I didn't realize people were still claiming him?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

elkhunter49 where in the Hill Country were your pictures taken?

TH


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My son's first car. 1989 Caprice with 48,000 original miles. One owner super clean car. Craigslist gold. Lol.
my daughter trying on her dance costume. Mountain bike ride at pedernales state park.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

First up, not a pic but a little video. Cell vid so the quality sucks. 2/F18's doing a low altitude break at EFD



My son and I with some neighborhood crappie


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> My son's first car. 1989 Caprice with 48,000 original miles. One owner super clean car. Craigslist gold. Lol.
> my daughter trying on her dance costume. Mountain bike ride at pedernales state park.


Skip to 2:20 in the video lol






.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Throw Back pics,,  1979, 1990


and 


My Boat


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Fish from this week
Daughters 14th birthday
Wine night with THE TOWER
Redfish
Nephew (he is growing fast)
Old pic of bull re caught on Sam's beach - Son in foreground (LOL, they grow up fast)


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

jetcycles said:


> Treated myself to a new custom EDC knife...I thought it was pretty enough to post.


I like that - where did you have it made?


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> elkhunter49 where in the Hill Country were your pictures taken?
> 
> TH


Most were taken near Uvalde. I lived there for a year until I transferred out here to the swamp to finish my time with Shell. I'm going to be heading back for good in a few short years! God Bless Texas. Baker


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Spicy Chex Mix...it's not just for the holidays anymore.

More fun with the BE..pork chops.

New spice addition.

A little Carbonara for a cold night.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> I didn't realize people were still claiming him?


Give those people a wide berth and beware of sudden, unexpected turns.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Unhappy camper










Lots of truth here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Spicy Chex Mix...it's not just for the holidays anymore.
> 
> More fun with the BE..pork chops.
> 
> ...


Were those chops cooked in a Big Easy? They look very good. How long did you cook them? Thanks


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> Skip to 2:20 in the video lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent that video to my son. He said he's already watched all of his races. Lol. My boy is "box" crazy.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Colorado Elk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*My wife.*

In New Jersey visiting her parents n siblings.shoveling the driveway.
Thank God for Texas.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> Were those chops cooked in a Big Easy? They look very good. How long did you cook them? Thanks


They were awesome. I just lay the skewers across the basket and sit the chops (or chicken, etc.) on them. I really don't know how long they cooked. I was doing some other things and just looked in every once in a while. I didn't use the thermometer because they really aren't that big. I generally cook them until the fat dripping and sizzling on the bottom of the BE slows down. I like them a little pink inside (pork to 145).


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*San Antonio Stock Show*

Faith had a great final Steer Show in SA winning Reserve Champion Red Angus, a $10,000 scholarship, and $9,400 in monies. So proud of her.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

miserable weather for surfishing last weekend at PINS but the fish were there


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> Faith had a great final Steer Show in SA winning Reserve Champion Red Angus, a $10,000 scholarship, and $9,400 in monies. So proud of her.


Awesome!! Congrats to her!! Hard work pays off!


----------



## biki1121 (Jul 3, 2005)

Restored Winchester 1873 .32-20! This one has been in the family since original purchase.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

My pop installing a remora on a giant sawfish-









A look at a few finished AJ's!!









My boys making muffins!!


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

My boys in Breckenridge a couple of weeks ago...couldn't keep up with the middle one (8 yrs old) flying down the mountain...good times


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Gunner was worn out from a weekend at his Grandparents beach house.
Gunner pulled the guys hand away and started strumming the guitar himself. He is getting too big to fast, but its a blast watching him do it.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

really ready for warmer weather. here is an older one of my niece whos birthday is today (9) and my little one (5).. I think they like boat rides ( cant you tell by the smiles)


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Spicy Chex Mix...it's not just for the holidays anymore.
> 
> More fun with the BE..pork chops.
> 
> ...


Those chops look tasty (well all of it does). How long on the big easy for a 1" chop?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Early Table Setting*

Klever turned 77.

Birthday Bone - Seared Prime Natural Aged Bone in Rib eye with Herb Butter, sided with a Shrimp Salad and Potato Suzette

Fresh Redfeech n Shrimp Stuffed Roasted Poblano Peppers and I had some left over stuffing, so I made Fresh Redfeech n Shrimp Enchilada's , Roasted Veggies and Southern Cornbread.. ( No Sugar )

Steamed Black Drum Asian Style. Sided with a Shrimp Curry Broccoli

Yellow Fin Tuna Daveafella topped with a few oysters topped with Anise Liquor n Bechamel Sauce. Slurp.....

Slow Braised then Caramelized Cerdo Carnitas , Blood Orange Black Bean Salsa and some Guacamole

Oyster Po Boy .. Remoulade Slaw and A Paleo version.

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrppppppppppppppppppp !!!!!!!!!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

a couple more said:


> Those chops look tasty (well all of it does). How long on the big easy for a 1" chop?


I really don't know. Just put it in there until the sizzle in the bottom of the BE slows down. If the BE is hot when you start, it's probably only 12 - 15 mins I would guess. Or, one to two beers depending on your consumption rate. Anything I can't use a thermometer in, I press with a long set of tongs and go by the texture.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Taken last summer - thought it would be appropriate today.
Remember the Alamo


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Chilly monday morning on lake austin...had the lake to myself for some reason

Sunday morning checking out a farm pond. Either no fish or they had lock jaw in the extended cold


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Captain Dave said:


> Klever turned 77.
> 
> Birthday Bone - Seared Prime Natural Aged Bone in Rib eye with Herb Butter, sided with a Shrimp Salad and Potato Suzette
> 
> ...


Klever is a beautiful pooch but that Tuna looks keeler.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Found this shed antler at my feeder in my yard last week. Can't wait to see what he looks like this year.

This is our new family member. He gets to come home in a couple weeks.


----------

